# best places to advertise?



## jthomas73181 (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in michigan, where are the best places to advertise a product if you want the world to see your product?


----------



## jthomas73181 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Ngautti*

what is the best website to post a t-shirt, I had no luck on ebay. What is the best website?


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Ngautti*

well, if you are trying to promote your product best, then you should evaluate your target market. You're asking a very vague question.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:duplicate threads merged together:

There are many places to advertise your t-shirts online if you have a website that allows people to purchase them online.

It doesn't matter what state you're in, the idea is to figure out your target market (who is most likely to buy your shirts) and then find ways to advertise and market to that demographic.

Here's a good past topic that should help you:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3191


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

thread closed since the member posting the original message is no longer with us


----------

